# hb techniques



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I am going up to Forster Seal Rocks this weekend mainly to practise getting on and off beaches without having anyone in the way to kill, but I am also interested in using some hbs. In all my years of fishing I've rarely used them and my collection is pretty bare. I won't be venturing too far out, but where I am going you can get pretty close to the rocks and the water gets pretty deep quicly not too far out. Ive caught snapper and kingys off the rocks there and was thinking of trying some hbs off the kayak. Has asnyone got any ideas about what I should use and what will be a goood technique?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

john , i think if you get a couple of maybe 4 inch long lures that dive to about 4 m in bright colours (say predateks or similar) and a couple of more surface type lures (maybe rapala xraps about 4 inches again or slightly longer and maybe in blue or silver).
thats what i would try. use a good quality leader if your ner rocks and check your knots

good luck


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help. More tackle to buy. Does it ever end!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah CD 7s are pretty good and the smaller ones down - red head / pilchard colour. For snaps you cant really go past soft plastics...... as the water is pretty deep at Seal Rocks out front. If you launch from boat beach theres a small gap between the rocks and the beach that you can paddle through and Ive often spied a few fish holding in that gap. If your really keen then troll a big deep xrap out front of the rocks and in the vicinity into deep water - I'd hold on just in case as anything could pop up !!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Mate

I think these days and from personal experience - plastics are a better and perhaps more successfull way of fishing here in NSW... I think HBs can come into their own if they are super small - or in the case of the tropics where plastics would be constantly ripped to shreads - further to this I've just come back from Fiji fishing in the lagoons / reefs with casting - and I tell you I had a box of various HBs / Poppers and a bag of plastics - and although the fish followed the HBs I only ever hooked up on plastics......

Good luck


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

I assume where you are talking about at Seal Rocks is the gap just off Boat Beach. I think the gaps in the Teeth are in the Marine Park. I might give it a try depending on how the swell is through there. I have been through there many times on a boat and it can get a bit messy. I was thinking of the area around Charlotte Head and going off Elizabeth Beach.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes mate - I think your right - its the first gap in the rocks as you come out of the beach. Yes there is a marine park there - but I believe that its a no anchor marine park for fishing - therefore you can troll / drift etc So I believe that to be the case for the 'teeth' out front. I think its no take take on the LHS - the rocks from the first beach that go up towards smiths lake. Have a check of the MP zoning maps - its easy to find online somewhere - but I'm 99% sure that you can drift fish most of seal rocks proper - and I think most people think you cant. You could always call them up to check it out 100%

Good Luck


----------



## johnt (Jan 31, 2009)

You are right about the teeth (Sawtooth Rocks) I checked on the restriction and lures seem ok. Probably too long baitfishing. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

John,

If your fishing 2-3m try the Manns 5+. If your fishing deeper try the Manns 10+. Grey ghost colouration works well followed by pink. $13-$15 each. If your fishing heavy you might consider upgrading the trebles.

Good luck

RH


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i would go with the rapala x-rap deep diver

Good luck!


----------

